# I have found somewhere in manchester i actually like



## Pingu (Sep 3, 2014)

i dont like cities.. i hate london and dont really like manchester either. Mainly cos when i am there I am there to work.

however...

the common in the northen bit is really quite nice and has a fine selection of liquids designed to get you tiddly and for some reason put me in mind that it was a place that would fit in with here


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 3, 2014)

Is the Common a pub then or actually an area of grass/trees etc?


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 3, 2014)

Common in the Northern Quarter?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Common in the Northern Quarter?



There isn't one as far as I'm aware.  I wonder if he means the hideous Piccadilly Gardens?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

Perhaps he's pissed and this is why he isn't making much sense.


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 3, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Perhaps he's pissed and this is why he isn't making much sense.


 Common bar - the one on Edge Street, it does indeed have good liquids!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

I like it there very much- there is (or was) tampon art in the ladies loos. Cute ones with faces. Well, I hope there were anyway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Common bar - the one on Edge Street, it does indeed have good liquids!



Ah right.  It is described as a 'cool hipster café bar' though, so maybe that's why our Pingu feels at home?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 3, 2014)

wouldnt say it was hipsterish tbh. a bit wanky yeah but it has a good feel to it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

And look at their fucking awful website:

http://www.aplacecalledcommon.co.uk/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

Are you in the hipster bar right now Pingu?


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 3, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And look at their fucking awful website:
> 
> http://www.aplacecalledcommon.co.uk/



Ew


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Ew



A hipster website indeed.


----------



## killer b (Sep 3, 2014)

For some reason I've never been there, despite hammering all the other hipster joints in the NQ. Friends rate it though, I may drop in next time I'm in town.


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 3, 2014)

killer b said:


> For some reason I've never been there, despite hammering all the other hipster joints in the NQ. Friends rate it though, I may drop in next time I'm in town.


It's definitely worth a visit  just don't check out the website before you go!


----------



## killer b (Sep 3, 2014)

I just did. The language they use in the copy on it is proper cringe.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> It's definitely worth a visit  just don't check out the website before you go!



Not least because the website makes no fucking sense!


----------



## binka (Sep 3, 2014)

I drink in the northern quarter quite a lot and had never heard of common. just google mapped it and I think I might have been in there. lets be honest all the abrs in the northern quarter are pretty much the exact same. i seem to go to troff a lot even though it's always heaving with arseholes. tv21 is quite good now they've refurbished it and it doesn't have the feel of a school canteen any more. crown and kettle the best pub in that part of town.


----------



## killer b (Sep 3, 2014)

I like the soup kitchen, the castle and the port street beerhouse best, and that little marble bar that used to be a shop.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 3, 2014)

I had a poo in there last time I was out with me lezzer sisters. It's a bit too shiptster for me


----------



## The Boy (Sep 3, 2014)

Common is OK.  Better place in NQ though.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 3, 2014)

And out of NQ if we're being honest.  Then again, the only drink I went for in the northern quarter when I was down last month was Mr scruff's tea place.  Awesome cake too.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 3, 2014)

binka said:


> I drink in the northern quarter quite a lot and had never heard of common. just google mapped it and I think I might have been in there. lets be honest all the abrs in the northern quarter are pretty much the exact same. i seem to go to troff a lot even though it's always heaving with arseholes. tv21 is quite good now they've refurbished it and it doesn't have the feel of a school canteen any more. crown and kettle the best pub in that part of town.



Hipster. I thought you had moved to Wimslow?


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 3, 2014)

killer b said:


> I like the soup kitchen, the castle and the port street beerhouse best, and that little marble bar that used to be a shop.



Castle is brill.beer in the Marble outlet is fine but it's full of students doing jigsaw puzzles , or pretending to play chess and things like Jenga and that. Might be alright in student halls on singles night but not in pubs.We had to ask them to move last time we went in as they were taking up too much room and being irritating.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 4, 2014)

Kestrel Suite - 'working mens club style'. Yea, sounds ace. 

The Millstone
The Northern
Gullivers


----------



## binka (Sep 4, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Hipster. I thought you had moved to Wimslow?


Oh you'd like that wouldn't you? I've been to Wilmslow once. For a friends wedding. Got in a taxi at the station and asked him to take me to the Premier Inn and the cunt refused because it was 'just round the corner' ie thirty minutes walk with luggage!! Fuck Wilmslow frankly

No I live in Hulme near Moss Side Leisure Centre and work in Timperley.


----------



## lazythursday (Sep 4, 2014)

Common just too far gone down the hipster-wanker axis for me. Just about the only place that doesn't make me feel all killy these days is the Castle, as a lot of the hipster crowd seem to have moved on and it's started to return to being a proper boozer again. Don't get me started on the Port Street Brewhouse, how much I would like to waterboard the staff with overpriced craft ale. 

I used to love the NQ too. I can't really work out whether it's really changed or whether it's just becoming middle aged.


----------



## binka (Sep 4, 2014)

for a proper night out id rather go gay village or somewhere around oxford road station than northern quarter. got a friend who loves troff in nq but you go in past 8pm and it's cheek to jowl arsehole. oh yeah i nearly forgot the actual best place to drink in the city centre is the liars club on back bridge street


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And look at their fucking awful website:
> 
> http://www.aplacecalledcommon.co.uk/




Good christ.


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Kestrel Suite - 'working mens club style'. Yea, sounds ace.


 
Fuck off! It doesn't say that!  cba to look but that's a classic.

That's got to become the standard review for hipster bars. "Have you checked out the Trout & Rocket? Pure WMC style."

eta: fuck it, I had a look. "Complete with tuck shop." I take my hat off to whoever had the massive brass balls to put that on the website.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 5, 2014)

I like Common.

I'm probably biased though as the first time I went I had cycled from Sheffield for a Stag Do on a summers day and immediately drained two pints of the best tasting bitter ever and then had a blue cheese burger.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> Fuck off! It doesn't say that!  cba to look but that's a classic.
> 
> That's got to become the standard review for hipster bars. "Have you checked out the Trout & Rocket? Pure WMC style."
> 
> eta: fuck it, I had a look. "Complete with tuck shop." I take my hat off to whoever had the massive brass balls to put that on the website.



I'll have to go in just to see how twattish it really is.  

It's only about half a mile away from me, so might bob down at some point.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sounds whacky.







Seriously disappointed binka


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Sounds whacky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That picture just screams 'I'm a complete knob' about whichever idiot wrote it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2014)

Manchester is up itself.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2014)

Mein gott. That's horrifying.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Sounds whacky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually made me laugh out loud. Wankers


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> Manchester is up itself.



To think London thought they had this kind of shit monopolised. I mean, do they have the hobo cocktail? (served at Reds True BBQ)


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

They're all doing this wanky craft beer@ £23 a bottle shite now. Some of us have been brewing it and drinking it for years for about 40p a pint.

Last pub I was in had a Beer Bible on the bar so you could read all the twaddle before they robbed you A beer fucking bible Give us a pint of something brown, cheap and tasty please


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2014)

I've no objection to deeply pretentious or overpriced bars & restaurants, but if they feel the need to sell themselves by slagging off the competition in sneering tones they can get to fuck.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

hahaha at read all the twaddle before they rob you


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

Right, I'm in town so should I wander over to see how wanky it is and report back? I'm a bit beardy at the moment so I shouldn't raise suspicion.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Right, I'm in town so should I wander over to see how wanky it is and report back? I'm a bit beardy at the moment so I shouldn't raise suspicion.


Yes, yes you should.


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Sounds whacky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shiz, Dudes, Have a butchers 

I hardly ever go to the NQ any more, it's all about the bright lights of The Magnet & The Crown in Stockport for me these days \m/


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

I go and have a pint here every now and then to meet an old codge relative coz it's his local and the only place he will drink. It's courted a lot of controversy over the years including the landlord getting uppity about access rights and all sorts of shit. It's actually quite a weird anti hipster pub. The other extreme if you will.





http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...iews-Albion_Inn-Chester_Cheshire_England.html

Some of the reviews are hilarious. I think a few folk just go there to wind up the landlord 

Obvs It's not Manchester but it's kinda on topic


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> I go and have a pint here every now and then to meet an old codge relative coz it's his local and the only place he will drink. It's courted a lot of controversy over the years including the landlord getting uppity about access rights and all sorts of shit. It's actually quite a weird anti hipster pub. The other extreme if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Family hostile


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Yes, yes you should.


Your wish is my command! I'm just going to buy some bits and bobs, then I'll head over. By the time I get there the painkillers I took before I went out should have kicked in, so that might make it more surreal.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Your wish is my command! I'm just going to buy some bits and bobs, then I'll head over. By the time I get there the painkillers I took before I went out should have kicked in, so that might make it more surreal.


I want pics of the MASSIVE BEERAPHILES behind the bar ok?


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> I go and have a pint here every now and then to meet an old codge relative coz it's his local and the only place he will drink. It's courted a lot of controversy over the years including the landlord getting uppity about access rights and all sorts of shit. It's actually quite a weird anti hipster pub. The other extreme if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's fairly impressive - I don't think that many boozers can afford to be so picky these days - how busy does it get?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

killer b said:


> that's fairly impressive - I don't think that many boozers can afford to be so picky these days - how busy does it get?


It's always fairly busy I think. Last time I was in there I took the love of my life in April time I think and we had cheese and onion barms straight off the bar and a pint each for under a tenner. There were plenty of folk in it then.

It is pretty much right in the center of Chester with a small Victorian terrace residential area around it so it is mainly locals who use it. However it also gets it's fair share of tourists as well because you see it from the roman walls and it's such a step back in time I think it's become a bit of a victim to it's own unwanted success. It's worth a visit though if only to experience the local people 

The funny thing is with all the war memorabilia shit that's become trendy this past year or two and the Don't panic brand it probably looks like it's had a makeover but its been like that as long as I can remember.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Right, I'm in town so should I wander over to see how wanky it is and report back? I'm a bit beardy at the moment so I shouldn't raise suspicion.


Top lad 

Photo's as well please


----------



## binka (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Sounds whacky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like the common - stop libelling my good name! 

need to have a u75 nq pub crawl to get to the bottom of this once and for all!


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 5, 2014)

My sincere apologies binka ...bloody phone browsing


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2014)

binka said:


> need to have a u75 nq pub crawl to get to the bottom of this once and for all!


 yes.


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> It's always fairly busy I think. Last time I was in there I took the love of my life in April time I think and we had cheese and onion barms straight off the bar and a pint each for under a tenner. There were plenty of folk in it then.
> 
> It is pretty much right in the center of Chester with a small Victorian terrace residential area around it so it is mainly locals who use it. However it also gets it's fair share of tourists as well because you see it from the roman walls and it's such a step back in time I think it's become a bit of a victim to it's own unwanted success. It's worth a visit though if only to experience the local people
> 
> The funny thing is with all the war memorabilia shit that's become trendy this past year or two and the Don't panic brand it probably looks like it's had a makeover but its been like that as long as I can remember.


 
Straight off the bar, not a plate in sight. Fuck you The Common, that's how it's done!


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Sounds whacky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You trippin? I'm asking!


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> Straight off the bar, not a plate in sight. Fuck you The Common, that's how it's done!


If you open the clingfilm properly you don't need a plate do you ?


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2014)

My dad speaks fondly of a pub in barnsley where there's free bread and dripping on the bar for drinkers. I'd like to see a hipster joint try and match that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> I want pics of the MASSIVE BEERAPHILES behind the bar ok?


I'm here now with a pint of something or other - I just picked at random, and it's ok. Think it was called Faithless. 

I not too subtly took a photo, so judge for yourself. I was pleased that there is at least one beard visible. 






The bloke behind the bar sounded like he was from somewhere posh - home counties perhaps.  A hipster who can't grow a beard I guess.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2014)

Beards are phasing out with hipsters now. Too mainstream.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

killer b said:


> My dad speaks fondly of a pub in barnsley where there's free bread and dripping on the bar for drinkers. I'd like to see a hipster joint try and match that.


I used to work in a pub that did that. Always looked a bit like marmalade with the brown bits but the thought of what it actually was made me feel queasy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

killer b said:


> Beards are phasing out with hipsters now. Too mainstream.


Still plenty about in Manchester though, but like you said more men are growing them who are not of the hipster fraternity. Makes sense to grow one for winter.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 5, 2014)

I remember the pub on the opposite corner to Sankeys had free sandwiches on the bar, maybe 15 years ago.


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm here now with a pint of something or other - I just picked at random, and it's ok. Think it was called Faithless.
> 
> I not too subtly took a photo, so judge for yourself. I was pleased that there is at least one beard visible.
> 
> ...


 
That bloke behind the bar looks like he's _really_ into his beers. There's a word for it but I can't quite remember it...


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

Aww you know that looks quite nice  End of the day these little businesses are a good thing. Bring a bit of character. Always bloody pricey mind. There one near me sets you back over four quid for some pints. Four quid! You'd think you were in central London not the edge of bloody Leeds


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> That bloke behind the bar looks like he's _really_ into his beers. There's a word for it but I can't quite remember it...


BEEROPHILE!!!


----------



## bmd (Sep 5, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> BEEROPHILE!!!


 
MASSIVE BEEROPHILE AHOY!!!


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> MASSIVE BEEROPHILE AHOY!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Aww you know that looks quite nice  End of the day these little businesses are a good thing. Bring a bit of character. Always bloody pricey mind. There one near me sets you back over four quid for some pints. Four quid! You'd think you were in central London not the edge of bloody Leeds


I agree - it's quirky and different, but good to have a change to the usual chain bars. I think the pint I got was £3.90 - I'll have to get another to check.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

bmd said:


> That bloke behind the bar looks like he's _really_ into his beers. There's a word for it but I can't quite remember it...


Drunkard?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

It was £3.80 a pint. Much of a muchness for pubs in the city centre I suppose, apart from 'spoons and other cheaper places.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Aww you know that looks quite nice  End of the day these little businesses are a good thing. Bring a bit of character. Always bloody pricey mind. There one near me sets you back over four quid for some pints. Four quid! You'd think you were in central London not the edge of bloody Leeds


I've not bin that way for ages and I must soon cos I have a mate who lives in Bramley and his local The Daisy was always a nice jar. Leeds has got some cracking old skool pubs innit  I must admit I kinda miss Leeds and Pudsey


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was £3.80 a pint. Much of a muchness for pubs in the city centre I suppose, apart from 'spoons and other cheaper places.


Well you've actually inspired me to get off me arse and go to the pub tonight mate so muchas grassyass I've hardly left the sofa for three days on a tramadol/gabapentin withdrawal nightmare. I think I deserve a bit of Cock.

http://www.cockhotel.co.uk/

*Irons Drop Beats not Bombs T-shirt


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> I've not bin that way for ages and I must soon cos I have a mate who lives in Bramley and his local The Daisy was always a nice jar. Leeds has got some cracking old skool pubs innit  I must admit I kinda miss Leeds and Pudsey


The Daisy is a good pub! I'd always meet you for a pint if you were this way mate xx


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm off to a rather shit pub later but at least the people there are ok.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> I'm off to a rather shit pub later but at least the people there are ok.


I'd settle for going to any kind of pub, or in fact anywhere at all! This single parenting sitting on the settee on your own every night is DOING MY FUCKING HEAD IN right now!


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2014)

you should sneak out for a pint or 8 while the kids are at school.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

killer b said:


> you should sneak out for a pint or 8 while the kids are at school.


I don't drink


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> I'd settle for going to any kind of pub, or in fact anywhere at all! This single parenting sitting on the settee on your own every night is DOING MY FUCKING HEAD IN right now!


Whereabouts do you live? we can always organise a meet somewhere pretty easily, and take account of kids, no alcohol.  

Only if you live somewhere sensible like the North, of course.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Whereabouts do you live? we can always organise a meet somewhere pretty easily, and take account of kids, no alcohol.
> 
> Only if you live somewhere sensible like the North, of course.


Leeeeeeeds


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Well you've actually inspired me to get off me arse and go to the pub tonight mate so muchas grassyass I've hardly left the sofa for three days on a tramadol/gabapentin withdrawal nightmare. I think I deserve a bit of Cock.
> 
> http://www.cockhotel.co.uk/
> 
> *Irons Drop Beats not Bombs T-shirt


Hope you feel ok mate after coming off the prescription meds. 

I might have to stop taking the gaba at some point, and I'm on not far off the maximum dose.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> I don't drink


*fistbump*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Leeeeeeeds


Oh, that's easy then. And handily, I can delegate the organising to your fellow Leodiensians, Fez909 and tufty79. I am happy to tag along to whatever is arranged if I'm free (usually am at weekends).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

I forgot to mention that wor Shirl is the chairwoman of the Yorkshire Tourist Board. She loves organising stuff.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oh, that's easy then. And handily, I can delegate the organising to your fellow Leodiensians, Fez909 and tufty79. I am happy to tag along to whatever is arranged if I'm free (usually am at weekends).


We should have a leeds meet that would be ace. Plus there's no was Nancy_Winks will get her kids past the landlord at the Albion Inn although that does give me a bit of an idea involving Larden and a fake muzzy 


Nancy_Winks said:


> The Daisy is a good pub! I'd always meet you for a pint if you were this way mate xx


I will deffo let you know if I do kidda.  X



killer b said:


> *fistbump*


You still not had a drink since I last saw you 

Nuff Respect for that 

I've not smoked since then either


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hope you feel ok mate after coming off the prescription meds.
> 
> I might have to stop taking the gaba at some point, and I'm on not far off the maximum dose.


I feel a lot better than I did two days ago mate. Cheers


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

I've smoked for you frieda. Bloody fags.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 5, 2014)

Triple post! Old skool!


----------



## binka (Sep 5, 2014)

On a date tonight. Am definitely taking her to the common


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

binka said:


> On a date tonight. Am definitely taking her to the common



Two other pictures I took.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 5, 2014)

did you not go in the WMC bit?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> did you not go in the WMC bit?



There seemed another bit round the corner from the loos, but it was empty so I didn't bother.  To be honest, it all looked much the same - the place is a former retail premises, so there isn't a great deal they can do structurally.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm here now with a pint of something or other - I just picked at random, and it's ok. Think it was called Faithless.
> 
> I not too subtly took a photo, so judge for yourself. I was pleased that there is at least one beard visible.
> 
> ...




you took you picture from the same spot i sat. (mind you there isnt a huge amount of room). bloke who served me was deffo beardy the beer 2nd in from the right on the pump was v nice but cant remember what it was called


----------



## binka (Sep 7, 2014)

well i went to the common on Friday night. it was pretty wanky tbh


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2014)

oh fucking hell...I like Night n Day...but this!!

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...pickled-eggs-babycham-trendy-northern-7879059


----------



## binka (Oct 5, 2014)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...pickled-eggs-babycham-trendy-northern-7879059



> “A working men’s club fits with that aesthetic. I don’t think it’s something that’s ever been done in Manchester.
> 
> “We’re not taking the mick out of working men’s clubs, it’s more about a pastiche of them.
> 
> “We’re wanting to recreate that really British feel from the 1970s era, but aiming to get people in their 20s.”


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2014)

great minds binka, great minds


----------



## binka (Oct 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> oh fucking hell...I like Night n Day...but this!!
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...pickled-eggs-babycham-trendy-northern-7879059


you dick stealing my post


----------



## binka (Oct 5, 2014)

wonder if the drinks prices will also be a pastiche of 70s working mens clubs???


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2014)

How can they say it's not taking the mick and have a 'naff raffle'?


----------



## binka (Oct 5, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> How can they say it's not taking the mick and have a 'naff raffle'?


and showing kes on a projector. should invite my mum and day up for a night out sounds right up their street


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2014)

I might start a war in the comments between common and night n day, claiming the wmc concept has been stolen from them.


----------



## binka (Oct 5, 2014)

tobin lochrie making a real effort to recreate the working mens clubs of his youth that he definitely didn't lie about being taken to


----------



## binka (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## binka (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh i don't know how twitter works - he added a video of proper working class people


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 5, 2014)

How quaint


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2014)

binka said:


> tobin lochrie making a real effort to recreate the working mens clubs of his youth that he definitely didn't lie about being taken to



That's shit - a poor effort.


----------



## Flavour (Nov 26, 2014)

i'm just popping in to say Common is shit and so are nearly all the bars in the NQ


----------

